# WebOS on Galaxy Nexus? Which Dev to code it?



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

*WebOS on Galaxy Nexus?*​
*Would like to see WebOS on Galaxy Nexus?*

Yes4974.24%No1725.76%

*Which Rom Developer to code WebOS onto Galaxy Nexus?*

Roman4118.98%craigacgomez73.24% travp62473.24%liquid0624188.33%codenamedroid167.41%xoomdev146.48%00McD0083.70%Kejar31115.09% HeyItsLou94.17%winner00104.63%pete146.48%fitsnugly104.63%leeech73.24%Fabolous104.63%DroidVicious125.56%mike198683.70%MyComputerDoctor62.78%Sankes83.70%


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Since the release would you like Enyo source code and Android Kernel I would like to see WebOS on my Galaxy Nexus. So I am wondering if I am the only one. Would you like to see it on the Galaxy Nexus? And which developer? And why?

I did include a poll with multiple choice vote for the developers.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

what advantages would one gain from webOS?


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

you forgot the most important dev to ever attempt a WebOS port... Enyo!


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would try it out for sure but it probably wouldn't be my daily driver. It'll for sure be interesting to see though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

im definitely interested, used to have a palm pre and loved the software but just not enough app development on the platform. it might be nice to dual boot with ics.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

If there is one thing that web is does right, it's multi tasking. Could be cool 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiomoto (Dec 10, 2011)

l might miss an app or two and voice commands but that's about all I'll miss about ICS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If it were somehow able to be ported, it would probably (and sadly) turn into a drama fest by those that don't understand webos ≠ android os because

1) "zomggg i dont have LTE whyyy????" (because there are no drivers for it and their RIL doesn't support it, duh)
2) "wuttt?? there's no apps for webos!!!" (for proof of such complaining, just have a look at the touchpad forum) (this is also not my personal opinion, just the opinion of the complainers).
3) "My favorite app isn't on webos I hate itttt!"

I like webos (and own 2 touchpads), but in my experience, most on Android users on the forums that tried it, either like it for about a day or two and then they're bored with it and a small minority take it to the forums to complain (making them seem like a majority). Heck, it only took up like 600mb on the touchpad and yet there were people that wanted to remove it completely, despite cyanogen saying they should keep it.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

yuck, webOS is not designed for (relatively to overall PC power) slow hardware..
Maybe on a dual core a15 id like webOS..even then... just, why..


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

webOS was awful, I don't understand the love fest.

Cards were cool, but the only advantage they offered over multitasking on Gingerbread was seeing whatever you were currently doing as opposed to just a list of recently opened apps.

The browser wouldn't load pages in the background.

No widgets.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't even use it on my Touchpad anymore...why would I want it on my Nexus?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought a palm pre for my dad awhile ago. After trying to set it up, I promptly returned it for an Android. I would rather have iOS or WinMo than WebOS.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## l0m31n (Nov 18, 2011)

it would make more sense to port the "cards" interface and add nav bar swipe gestures to android

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Detonation said:


> I don't even use it on my Touchpad anymore...why would I want it on my Nexus?


 took the words right out of my mouth I don't even remember the last time I booted into webos on my touchpad and before cm9 I just didn't use it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1cewolf (May 3, 2012)

My first smartphone was a Palm Pixi Plus. WebOS was great for a first OS, but now that I'm using Android, which offers so much more, I can't see any reason to go back to WebOS except as a novelty.

It's like putting training wheels back on after you've learned how to ride a bike.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm thinking this poll is wrong... Why can't I vote 'no' ? Yesterday & today I get an 'oops something went wrong'. Anyone else get this?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm thinking this poll is wrong... Why can't I vote 'no' ? Yesterday & today I get an 'oops something went wrong'. Anyone else get this?


Yep, I think even if you vote "No" you have to select a developer from the bottom still.

EDIT: Yep, just tested it, and that is the case.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Yep, I think even if you vote "No" you have to select a developer from the bottom still.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, just tested it, and that is the case.


Cool, it worked


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

_jt1134_

He's not in the list....for the love of the 'corn, why??!?!

He almost single-handedly got AOSP on the Fascinate by coding his own RIL. He could probably port WebOS 1.0 (released today in all its.....glory) in his sleep.

If he like, ya know, actually wanted to...and stuff.

Yes, I realize now that I raised this post from the dead...but they released WebOS 1.0 today (http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/28/3424270/open-webos-reaches-version-1-0) so at least it is relevant...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this thread back up. I needed a good laugh today


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah this thread is so much fail...if I say no and I did say no...then why would I choose a developer to port it? Should have been a none because no developer gives a crap to waste their time doing so option.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah this thread is so much fail...if I say no and I did say no...then why would I choose a developer to port it? Should have been a none because no developer gives a crap to waste their time doing so option.


I don't mean to be negative, but this comment is true...


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/9/28/3425382/open-webos-galaxy-nexus-port

Here you go be happy.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, smcdo123. Even though you may not be interested, at least you're helpful.

Gotta love these devices...even if some folks do think some of the things we do with them are "fail"...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it's cool to have a WebOS port.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I think it's cool to have a WebOS port.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1. Given the right hardware and proper support, I would have chosen WebOS over Android. It just had a better look and smoother feel to it IMHO. Happy to see this might get done.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

webOS is just too limited IMO. Not sure why anyone would want this but to each his own.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> webOS is just too limited IMO. Not sure why anyone would want this but to each his own.


Like I said, a hybrid build would be awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallnerd1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> webOS is just too limited IMO. Not sure why anyone would want this but to each his own.


Same reason back in the day where devs were porting the HTC Dream aka G1 to WinMo phones, it was new and open source. Frankly, I would love for someone to kang the windows compositor from WebOS and add tiling to Android tablet UI. If someone did that, it would unleash a true desktop UI for Android 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there a Dev to dev


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.webos-ports.org/wiki/Testing_Gnex

http://issues.webos-ports.org/projects/ports/versions/31

http://www.webos-ports.org/wiki/Galaxy_Nexus


----------

